# Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM



## howwon (Oct 22, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone,

I am in the process of ordering the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4*L* USM from The Camera Shop in Calgary,AB as they currently have the lowest price in Canada.

This will be my first *L* lens.

I am mostly a weekend warrior hobbyist and would like to hear comments from other users of this lens.

I have thought of getting the *IS* lens but is it worth the extra $546.15?
I welcome all comments

Cheers


----------



## smithy (Oct 22, 2011)

This is a beautiful lens - you will not regret your purchase. It was my first L series lens too, back in 2004, and it's been a solid performer this whole time.

Just make sure that if you are going to use a filter on it (eg. UV filter), then get a multi coated one, not just a cheap one. That was a mistake I made.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 22, 2011)

The general rule of thumb is 1/focal length for handholding. So, if you have a FF body, you'll want 1/200 s at the long end, or 1/320 s on APS-C, to avoid blur due to camera shake. That means lots of light (outdoors), a high ISO (noise), or a tripod. IS counteracts camera shake. Also, the IS version is a bit sharper than the non-IS. Finally, if your body has some weather sealing (e.g. 7D), the IS version is a sealed lens, whereas the non-IS is not. 

If the IS fits your budget, I'd recommend that over the non-IS. If not, the non-IS is an excellent lens.


----------



## ferdi (Oct 23, 2011)

I once loaned my f/4 IS to a friend when we did a zoo trip and soccer match together, but he needed more reach so in the end he bought a 70-300 (but not the L I think).
So also make sure 70-200 is the right focal length for you.


----------



## ianhar (Oct 23, 2011)

For an f4 lens with a focal length of 200, its better to have IS with it to help you from camera shake and what not. 

Anyway congratulation on your first L lens


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 23, 2011)

howwon said:


> Good afternoon everyone,
> 
> I am in the process of ordering the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4*L* USM from The Camera Shop in Calgary,AB as they currently have the lowest price in Canada.
> 
> ...



If you are considering spending an extra 540, perhaps go 150 more and go for the 70-200 f2.8 non is.

That extra stop of light is really handy I find. there are so many discussions of forums on the 70-200 L lenses
f4 vs f4 IS
f4 IS vs F2.8
F2.8 vs f2.8IS

I think really it just comes down to how much you are willing to spend. The IS is handy but with an extra stop you have a bit more light to play with. 

The 70-200mm f2.8 (non IS) was one of my first L lenses and I loved it. Nothing beats a nice L glass 

It ended up being stolen and I upgraded to the IS2 which is perfection...

Good luck with whatever you purchase


----------



## Nick5 (Oct 24, 2011)

Howwon.
When in doubt:
Punt
Slide
IS
If the money is available buy with Image Stabilization. The f/4 L IS is one sharp lens and being f/4 you can take advantage of IS in lower light.


----------



## tara (Oct 24, 2011)

One more advise, The F4 IS version is very good however IS itself makes too much noise in silent room, for few people it may be very noisy. When I bought I thought I got the bad copy.

Read this about noise first:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,1887.0.html

Good luck.


----------



## Fleetie (Oct 24, 2011)

Regarding the 70-200mm f/4 L IS :

It's not that noisy! At least, mine isn't. I was using mine today, coincidentally. It makes a bit of a hum, and it's slightly noisier than my 24-105L IS, but it could not be called loud or offensive or distracting to others.

It is, on the other hand, a very fine lens indeed; extremely sharp, and lovely creamy bokeh.


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 24, 2011)

I've used it a lot and the noise wasn't bad on my copy. I think Tara may have a problem copy


----------



## howwon (Oct 25, 2011)

Good evening everyone,

Thanks to everyone that posted their comments and thoughts.

I am still deciding but I need to act soon, as the Canadian rebate expires at the end of the month.


Cheers


----------



## Fleetie (Oct 25, 2011)

By the way, I would advise getting the IS version. Yes, it's more money, but IMO it's well worth it for the ability to hand-hold in lower-light situations, for static subjects.

At the long end, you'll have to use 1/320s (for a 1.6 crop body) or faster, if hand holding, to have a decent keeper-rate, and even wide-open, you'll find you run into that limit quite soon unless light is decent, or ISO is increased correspondingly.


----------



## ferdi (Oct 25, 2011)

If the IS has a rebate too then I would get that one.
You can resell it for a good price later if you want to get a different lens (non-IS or one of the f/2.8 versions).


----------



## howwon (Oct 29, 2011)

Good evening everyone;

I spent the week, searching out and reading many many many forums on this lens. I did not realize that there is so much passion between the f/4 and the f/2.8. (thanks to niccyboy for the suggestion).

In the end, I decided to go with the 70-200mm f/4L *IS* lens.
As I get older, the IS will help, plus, while the f/2.8 is a very nice lens, it is getting into the bazooka territory. 

Thanks again to everyone that posted their comments and thoughts.

Cheers


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 29, 2011)

howwon said:


> Good evening everyone;
> 
> I spent the week, searching out and reading many many many forums on this lens. I did not realize that there is so much passion between the f/4 and the f/2.8. (thanks to niccyboy for the suggestion).
> 
> ...



You're welcome, glad you are happy with your choice! If you want to go bazooka style... there is always the army style Lenscoat for your 70-200, to REALLY look like a security threat at the airport.. http://www.lenscoat.com/lenscoatsuptmsup-canon-70200is-p-307.html


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't have this particular (I have the 70-200mm 2.8 IS II, which was my first L lens so I know how it feels when you purchase your first L lens) lens and have never used it so I can't comment much as everyone else. But when I was considering buying a 70-200mm lens I did A LOT of research, quite a lot. Any 70-200mm lens is a good lens, but if you have the money I would advise you to get the f/4 IS, besides giving you the option of using IS, I've heard and read many times that's it's the sharpest out of the 70-200mm lineup (with the exception of the f/2.8 IS II).

The f/4 non-IS bokeh isn't as great as the others from what I've read. And as niccyboy suggested the extra stop in the 2.8 non IS is a good thing to consider. I suppose it also depends on what you'll be photographing. L lens retain most of their purchase value so if in future you want to upgrade to one of the 2.8, you shouldn't have any difficulties.


----------



## WTW (Nov 5, 2011)

Best lens I have bought so far !!! Please spend some extra money for the lens stabilizers, they are just a perfect finishing touch !


----------



## howwon (Nov 6, 2011)

Sigh, 

Does anyone here, have any buying experience with Camera Canada in London Ontario?

Long story short; I paid with PayPal for the 70-200 f/4*L* *IS* lens. They returned my payment and they are now asking me to re-send my payment by PayPal. WTH.


----------

